# [DIVERS] Les avantages d'une Gentoo (RESOLU)

## theniaky

Bonjour tout le monde !

J'utilise actuellement une debian sid qui fonctionne parfaitement, et j'ai bien envie de passer à une gentoo par simple curiosité informatique   :Razz:   et également parce qu'elle me semble être une distribution un peu "hors norme"... Néanmoins, il y a quelques questions qui me trotte dans la tête et qui m'empêche de définitivement faire le pas :

Malgré le fait de compiler chacun des paquets grace à portage, j'ai entendu dire que les performances d'une gentoo proprement installée n'étaient pas supérieures à une distribution binaire comme debian ou fedora... est-ce vrai ?

Mis à part la compilation, quels sont les intérêts d'une gentoo ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !Last edited by theniaky on Fri Feb 24, 2006 9:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

et bienvenue sur le forum   :Smile: 

je te laisse le soin d'apporter les petits changements nécessaires au respects de nos conventions (et plus particulièrement la section 3/3 ) par avance merci   :Wink: 

sinon une petite recherche sur le forum t'aurait fourni qqes éléments de réponses...

<joke>je te ferais grâce du formalisme usité en la circonstance sous la mailing list   :Mr. Green:  </joke>

A bientôt de te lire depuis ta gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

Salut !

Les avantages dans le désordre :

- Pouvoir installer seulement ce dont on a besoin

- Portage

- De supers outils en ligne de commande (je pense à eselect, equery, ...)

- Un système d'init puissant

- La communauté très sympathique  :Smile: 

- Ca fait l33t ^^

Et je pense en oublier pas mal ...

EDIT : effectivement, j'ai oublié l'un des points les plus importants : la documentation !!

----------

## apocryphe

le fun tout simplement !

----------

## apocryphe

c'est une distrib proche d'une LFS, donc tu peux en faire ce que tu veux, tu maitrise chaque etape de la construction de ton OS, donc c'est jouisif, et ca te donne une raison de plus de pas avoir de copine !

----------

## theniaky

Ok pierreg : comme vous le dites si bien, on m'y reprendra pas   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je suis en train de parcourir les liens que tu m'as filé...

Tous les utilisateurs de Gentoo m'assurent que la documentation est excellente : c'est sûr que c'est un manque dans la plupart des distributions.

On me dit souvent que portage est génial, mais on me dit également que apt l'est aussi : y en a-t-il un qui est "mieux" que l'autre ou sont-ils tout simplement différents ?

----------

## geekounet

Heu c'était pas moi, mais boozo ^^

----------

## theniaky

Oups désolé : ça doit être l'émotion   :Shocked: 

----------

## boozo

il ne faut pas le prendre mal hein ? c'était une plaisanterie   :Wink:   mais nous essayons autant que possible de conserver ce formalisme pour gagner en réactivité et maintenir la pertinence des réponses pour l'usager et les futurs usagés.

sinon concerant ta dernière question, je t'ai touvé ce Thread (portage vs Apt) qui devait apporter un premier élément de réponse

[Edit] <Troll inside>  mais comment ?! apt aussi peut-être "sources based" !   :Twisted Evil:  </Troll inside>

----------

## kaworu

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Ok pierreg : comme vous le dites si bien, on m'y reprendra pas  
> 
> Je suis en train de parcourir les liens que tu m'as filé...
> 
> Tous les utilisateurs de Gentoo m'assurent que la documentation est excellente : c'est sûr que c'est un manque dans la plupart des distributions.
> ...

 

Pour ce qui est de la documentation il te suffit de parcourir un peu le forum et la rubrique "docs" du site pour te rendre compte

toi même de la masse d'information qui est mise a disposition. De plus la réactivité de ce forum est sans égale (t'as aussi pu le remarquer ^^)

après pour portage mon conseil c'est : essaye-le! 

[TROLL](mais bon après tu peux plus t'en passer et on t'aura prévenu...)[/TROLL]

----------

## theniaky

Ne t'inquiète pas : je l'ai absolument pas pris mal du tout. D'ailleurs je trouve bien de fixer quelques règles qui permettent de garder un forum clair et surtout efficace.

Merci pour ton lien.

En fait, la seul chose qui m'empêcherait de me mettre à une gentoo c'est le temps... Ca m'a l'air intéressant mais en ce moment je manque un peu de temps, et j'ai l'impression qu'il en faut (beaucoup) pour bien s'y mettre.

Sinon je pensais redimensionner ma partition ext3 qu'utilise ma debian (c'est possible avec parted ?) pour en créer une nouvelle où j'installerais une gentoo sans flinguer ma debian qui me sert pour bosser... Ca vous parait faisable ou c'est pas la peine d'y songer ?

----------

## Anthyme

un de mes amis a fait un tres bonne article la dessus dont voici le lien : http://www.labo-linux.com/index.php?page=tips&id=1013

 :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Salut à toi :p

 <troll (bah ouais tout le monde troll alors ^^> de plus en plus de decu de la debian ici ?? </troll>

 Bon bah bienvenue à toi ..

 Avantages d'emerge = heuu la derniere fois que j'ai fait un apt-get update && apt-get upgrade sur une stable il y as eu une erreur sur e2fsck qui voulais pas se mettre à jour ...

avec emerge je n'ais jamais vu ca...

Puis sinon regarde ce lien plutot que partimage :p 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Update_reiser4_partitions#Backing_Up

 Hoo encore une doc du wiki ? :p

 A plus tard sous ta gentoo ^^

NOTA= niveau rapidité bah j'ai essayé une suse et une debian sur mes 2 babasses just for the fun .. bah mon stage4 as déboulé rapidement sur mes dd :p

----------

## theniaky

Ok merci beaucoup pour toutes ces info !

Je vais essayer de m'y mettre dans quelques jours quand j'aurai un peu plus de temps. Mais j'ai l'impression que c'est pas une distribution qui fait dans le social et la masse de documentation peut même détruire une vie de couple   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Ok merci beaucoup pour toutes ces info !
> 
> Je vais essayer de m'y mettre dans quelques jours quand j'aurai un peu plus de temps. Mais j'ai l'impression que c'est pas une distribution qui fait dans le social et la masse de documentation peut même détruire une vie de couple    

 

Tsstttttt si c'est social , j'apelle tous les condos de mes barettes de ram par leur petits noms :p

 .. enfin bon .. une m'as (c)plaquée .. je l'ais jetée :p

----------

## boozo

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> En fait, la seul chose qui m'empêcherait de me mettre à une gentoo c'est le temps... Ca m'a l'air intéressant mais en ce moment je manque un peu de temps, et j'ai l'impression qu'il en faut (beaucoup) pour bien s'y mettre.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Je vais essayer de m'y mettre dans quelques jours quand j'aurai un peu plus de temps. Mais j'ai l'impression que c'est pas une distribution qui fait dans le social et la masse de documentation peut même détruire une vie de couple    

 

du temps certes... celà dit tu n'es pas novice donc tu devrais vite y trouver ton compte pour peu que les temps de compilation ne te gènes pas (hè ! faut perdre les habitudes du binaire et arrêter de penser à tout bout de champ : sous deb c'est plus simple qd m^ ! )  :Wink: 

Passe un peu de temps dessus et dans qqes temps tu switcheras definitivement sur gentoo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloud64

theniaky : comme toi j'etais un fervent utilisateur de Debian pendant des années. Cependant la lenteur des mises a jours m'ont poussé a utiliser gentoo. Au début réticent j'ai petit a petit trouver cette distribution tres pratique et puissante avec des outil géniaux comme emerge et revdep-rebuild ou etc-update. De plus, de voir une communauté tres vivante est d'autant plus motivant et agréable pour progresser car il faut avouer que la communauté francaise de utilisateurs de Gentoo déchire  :Very Happy: 

Je n'irai pas dire qu'une ditribution est mieux qu'une autre mais qu'elles sont chacun leur spécificité. Pour un serveur, il faut de la réactivité, de la rapidité et de l'efficacité.J'opterai donc pour Debian. Pour un desktop que tu veux paufiner a ta sauce et de plus pour apprendre comment marche linux, Gentoo sera ton ami.

La meilleure distribution est celle que tu maitrises.

----------

## Anthyme

 *cloud64 wrote:*   

> theniaky : comme toi j'etais un fervent utilisateur de Debian pendant des années. Cependant la lenteur des mises a jours m'ont poussé a utiliser gentoo. Au début réticent j'ai petit a petit trouver cette distribution tres pratique et puissante avec des outil géniaux comme emerge et revdep-rebuild ou etc-update. De plus, de voir une communauté tres vivante est d'autant plus motivant et agréable pour progresser car il faut avouer que la communauté francaise de utilisateurs de Gentoo déchire 
> 
> Je n'irai pas dire qu'une ditribution est mieux qu'une autre mais qu'elles sont chacun leur spécificité. Pour un serveur, il faut de la réactivité, de la rapidité et de l'efficacité.J'opterai donc pour Debian. Pour un desktop que tu veux paufiner a ta sauce et de plus pour apprendre comment marche linux, Gentoo sera ton ami.
> 
> La meilleure distribution est celle que tu maitrises.

 

Gentoo est fait a la base dans l'optique d'etre "le plus rapide des manchot"   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *theniaky wrote:*   En fait, la seul chose qui m'empêcherait de me mettre à une gentoo c'est le temps... Ca m'a l'air intéressant mais en ce moment je manque un peu de temps, et j'ai l'impression qu'il en faut (beaucoup) pour bien s'y mettre.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Je vais essayer de m'y mettre dans quelques jours quand j'aurai un peu plus de temps. Mais j'ai l'impression que c'est pas une distribution qui fait dans le social et la masse de documentation peut même détruire une vie de couple     
> ...

 

Gentoo forever  :Laughing:  ...

----------

## boozo

 *cloud64 wrote:*   

> De plus, de voir une communauté tres vivante est d'autant plus motivant et agréable pour progresser car il faut avouer que la communauté francaise de utilisateurs de Gentoo déchire 

 

mais c'est bien grâce à nous tous   :Cool: 

 *cloud64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je n'irai pas dire qu'une ditribution est mieux qu'une autre mais qu'elles sont chacun leur spécificité. Pour un serveur, il faut de la réactivité, de la rapidité et de l'efficacité.J'opterai donc pour Debian. Pour un desktop que tu veux paufiner a ta sauce et de plus pour apprendre comment marche linux, Gentoo sera ton ami. 

 

là en revanche je serais plus mitigé... en serveur (même de prod) gentoo trouve aussi bien sa place et du reste certains ici (si j'ai le temps je recherche le post) le pratique quotidiennement et dans le cadre professionnel s'entend   :Wink: 

après les goûts et les couleurs...

----------

## titoucha

J'ai testé pas mal de distribs (entre 10 et 15) avant de me fixer sous Gentoo (depuis je ne suis plus reparti).

Le GROS point fort de la Gentoo c'est que tu n'installes vraiment que ce que tu veux et que tu compiles tes programmes avec les options que tu veux, par exemple tu peux ne compiler que le pilote de ta carte son dans alsa.

Certains outils comme revdep-rebuild, etc.. assure une cohérance du système que je n'ai trouvé nul par ailleur.

Pour finir je pense, contrairement à certains, que la Gentoo peut-être utilisée pour tous les cas de figure y compris les serveurs, c'est juste une gestion différente de la distrib.

PS: j'oubliais il y a la doc et surtout le forum francophone qui est vraiment top   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Tout d'abord, bievenue sur le forum theniaky  :Wink: 

Pour ma part, si je suis resté à Gentoo, c'est surtout pour la doc, la communauté et portage.

Concernant la doc et la communauté je pense que tu as déjà pu constater par toi même  :Smile: 

Autrement, que dire ?

J'ai utilisé debian pendant un certain temps de manière personnelle et je l'utilise encore professionnellement à mon université, un des gros avantages que je trouve à portage, c'est le système d'ebuilds. Comme le dit la description officielle, Gentoo n'est pas une simple distro sources, mais une meta-distribution. Les ebuilds sont de simples scripts bash qui manipulent les programmes à installer. Bien que la majorité des applications disponibles sous gentoo soient sous forme de sources, rien n'empeche de faire un ebuild qui va installer un .tar, .deb, .rpm, .zip .... tant que les dépendances sont satisfaites !

En gros, Gentoo c'est "Ta distro comme tu la veux"

Amicalement,

----------

## Jim Gentoo

Bonjour,

Je suis passé de Ubuntu à Gentoo, et le temps de démarrage à été divisé par deux.

Je suis sous Linux depuis sept mois,

J'ai commencé par Mandriva, je l'ai gardée trois jours,

J'ai été sous Ubuntu, j'y suis resté six mois, j'ai adoré cette distribution, qui est aussi très bien documentée grace à la base Debian.

Si j'ai switché, c'est à cause d'une certaine lenteur au démarrage de mon Thinkpad A22P, celui-ci n'est plus de toute première jeunesse  :Mr. Green: 

Je suis donc passé sur la Gentoo, pour sa réputation et sa documentation et sa communauté. Et je ne suis pas déçu depuis quinze jours que j'y suis  :Wink: 

J'avais le choix entre Gentoo et Lunar, vu la taille des deux communautés et la différence de documentation, je n'ai pas réfléchi longtemps -> Gentoo Linux

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Un autre avantage et pas des moindres, la rapidité avec laquelle les paquets sont intégrés dans portage par rapport au système de paquet debian. Je pense notamment à Xen qui je crois n'est toujours pas dans apt, mais depuis longtemps sous Gentoo.

Et puis tu mets un peu plus les mains ds le cambouis ce qui te fait connaître ton système plus rapidement par rapport à d'autres distribs.

----------

## theniaky

Ok merci pour toutes vos réponses et en effet : la communauté a l'air très active et efficace   :Very Happy:   C'est assez rare dans le monde du pinguin pour être souligné !

Bon, je sens que je vais d'abord me lancer dans une installation avec une image qemu ou vmware : je sais, c'est un peu crade mais ça durera le temps que je me fasse des sauvegardes propres de mes données   :Confused: 

[EDIT] : Au fait, est-ce qu'il y a une sorte de branche "instable" ou "en développement" du genre SID pour debian qui permettrait d'avoir les dernière versions de chaque paquet ? J'imagine que oui vu que certains d'entre vous se balladent avec Xorg 7.0 qui n'est même pas encore dispo pour debian...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

oui il y a une branche instable c'est ~x86.

Si tu veux une gentoo instable (enfin d'après le DOW Satble vs instable c'est quand même bien stable) il faut que tu mette ça dans ton make.conf:

```

 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

----------

## kernelsensei

sinon tu peux choisir au cas par cas avec /etc/portage/package.keywords (a créer)

L'utilisation est documentée si tu fais man portage  :Wink: 

EDIT: ou encore ici

----------

## boozo

oui y'en a même qui on déjà intégré Xgl   :Razz: 

En fait tu peux choisir d'être en "stable" (ARCH) ce qui correspond grosso modo à une debian testing, ou en mixte "stable & unstable" pour les packages que tu souhaites genre xorg-7.X ou autres, soit en "full unstable" (~ARCH) là celà correpondrait à la debian expérimental, mais en réalité celle-ci est très différente car elle est fonctionnelle... quasiment tout marche à l'inverse de la debian exp.   :Laughing: 

Mais un grand point fort est que : quelque soit ta stratégie, l'ensemble restera toujours cohérent sur gentoo car elle est prévue pour çà, après tu choisis ce que tu veux faire en fonction de ton usage et de tes desiderata   :Wink: 

[Edit] arf ! c'est çà de répondre au téléphone pendant qu'on rédige un post   :Razz: 

----------

## theniaky

Bon ben je vais toujours me créer un petite partition ou se logera ma très prochaine gentoo   :Very Happy: 

Je sens que je vais y passer, ne serait-ce que pour la communauté : la première fois que je vois autant d'aide en si peu de temps alors que je me serais certainement fait envoyer ch... sur d'autres forums...

Sinon, pour Xgl, y en a qui ont réussi à l'utiliser avec une ATI (parce que les drivers proprio sont limité à Xorg 6.8 et les driver libres sont encore instable non ?)...

Merci encore et je reviendrai très prochainement avec une gentoo, et certainement beaucoup de questions :

----------

## theniaky

Bon et bien j'ai déjà malheureusement un petit souçi : je n'arrive pas à redimensionner correctement ma partition ext3. Je m'explique :

j'ai essayé de le faire avec gparted à partir d'un livecd ubuntu : ça marche pas...

J'ai donc tenté la méthode de Anthyme qui consiste à dégager la journalisation (--> ext2), redimensionner avec resize2fs et remettre la journalisation (--> ext3) : j'opération s'est bien déroulée et l'espace libre sur ma partition a bien diminué (vérification avec un simple df), mais gparted n'a pas vu de changement lui et m'empeche donc de créer une nouvelle partition pour mon chtite gentoo   :Sad: 

je vous donne la sortie de mon fdisk :

Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80060424192 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9733 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        1912    15358108+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda2            1913        9733    62822182+   5  Extended

/dev/hda5            1913        9634    62026933+  83  Linux

/dev/hda6            9635        9733      795186   83  Linux

Sachant que hda6 est mon swap...

Merci d'avance !

----------

## cylgalad

Swap = code 82...  :Very Happy: 

As-tu essayé de redémarrer après avoir changer la table des partitions ?

----------

## theniaky

Ah oui bizzare : pourtant elle se monte bien en swap...

Oui j'ai bien redémarré après la manip et c'est étrange : les appli se contredisent... :

fdisk : voir le post au dessus

parted : 

Disk geometry for /dev/hda: 0.000-76351,570 megabytes

Disk label type: msdos

Minor    Start       End     Type      Filesystem  Flags

1          0,031  14998,183  primary   fat32       boot, lba

2      14998,184  76347,971  extended

5      14998,214  75571,391  logical   ext2

6      75571,422  76347,971  logical   linux-swap

alors que si je monte hda5 et que je fais un df -h, j'obtiens :

/dev/hda5              50G   27G   21G  57% /mnt/test

C'est étrange...

[EDIT] Bon ben ça à l'air d'être bon : j'ai utilisé qtparted. Du coup j'ai plus trop confiance en gparted. Je sens que je vais me mettre à utiliser uniquement fdisk   :Very Happy: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Cfdisk est plus performant à ce qu'il paraît.

Et allez un autre sujet pour un DOW, Fdisk VS Cfdisk   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

Bon allez je suis d'humeur badine...

gentow-to XGL  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     * ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Mobility Radeon 9200SE M9+] (with xorg-drivers, tested on iBook PPC)
> 
>     * ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] (with ati-drivers-8.22.5)
> ...

 

et sur le forum y'a d'autres exemples... r200 par exemple... bon ok, c'est pas un bon exemple   :Mr. Green: 

Bref, en règle générale... Search function en haut à gauche xgl et ruleeezzz   :Twisted Evil: 

[Edit]  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Cfdisk est plus performant à ce qu'il paraît.

 

plus propre dans certains cas surtout (cf. un Thread de mutant avec Enlight retombant dans son vice) sinon y'a aussi Sfdisk   :Razz: 

 [edit 2] add url

----------

## theniaky

Ouais j'ai vu ça mais de toutes façons je sens que je vais galérer avec ma 9700 SE mobility qui n'est jamais reconnue correctement avec fglrx (surtout avec le dernier driver...)

Sinon mon install avance tout doucement : là je suis en train de me documenter sur la variable USE... ça m'a d'ailleurs l'air assez complexe tout ça quand même

----------

## ghoti

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> là je suis en train de me documenter sur la variable USE... ça m'a d'ailleurs l'air assez complexe tout ça quand même

 

Hé hé : là tu commences vraiment à apercevoir le côté clair de la force !  :Smile: 

Mais vu ton expérience, je ne te donne pas une semaine pour jongler avec cette variable  :Wink: 

----------

## theniaky

Ca y est !!! J'ai eu mon premier boot sur gentoo et je suis plutôt content car j'ai pas eu trop de souci !

Tout passe bien et mon kernel semble tenir la route. J'ai juste un problème : le module de ma carte réseau n'est pas chargé donc pas d'internet  :Sad:  va falloir que je le cherche, m'en rappelle plus de son nom à celui la

Mais sinon, mon premier contact avec portage est plutôt encourageant ! J'ABANDONNE PAS   :Very Happy:   Et je dirais mêm que je vais titiller un peu plus mon nouveau pinguin

[EDIT] C'est bon, mon probleme de réseau est réglé, je vais donc maintenant essayer d'installer xorg etc... MERCI A TOUS POUR VOTRE AIDE !!

----------

## kopp

Yop

Pour obtenir une liste des modules disponiles, tu as 

```
modprobe -l
```

Je sais que c'est résolu, mais ça pourra toujours servir par la suite.

[pub] Pour la variable USE, j'ai fait une petite doc sur le sujet, si ça t'interesse[/pub]

Dernière remarque, le (en cours de résolution) dans le titre, c'est pas tip top parce que ça contient le mot résolu du coup ça peut embêter les gens qui font des recherches. Par défaut, un message n'est pas résolu, sauf s'il est marqué comme tel.

Sinon, bienvenue chez les manchots papous !

----------

## Enlight

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Cfdisk est plus performant à ce qu'il paraît.
> 
> Et allez un autre sujet pour un DOW, Fdisk VS Cfdisk  

 

Non, cfdisk est une catastrophe... Sfdisk ça c'est puissant et super utile dans les moments d'adversités face aux mbr/ebr pourris!

Et bienvenue à notre nouveau gentooer!

----------

## theniaky

Ah oui exact : je vais changer le titre du post ! Désolé j'ai pas encore le réflexe (mais je sens que ca va vite venir)

là je compile xorg et c'est long... pas encore l'habitude de compiler mes paquets moi ! Mais bon, pas besoin de le faire tous les jours.

----------

## ghoti

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> là je compile xorg et c'est long... pas encore l'habitude de compiler mes paquets moi ! Mais bon, pas besoin de le faire tous les jours.

 

Exact : tu le fais quand tu veux! A la première install, c'est vrai que c'est un peu long mais dès que le système est tant soit peu utilisable, rien ne t'empêche de faire autre chose pendant que ça compile dans une autre console !

Bon, une petite suggestion quand-même : il y a quelques rares paquets binaires pour les hénaurmes mastodontes (openoffice-bin, mozilla-bin, mplayer-bin ...). Dans un premier temps, c'est très intéressant car il s'agit en général de packages très lourds dont la compilation peut être longue, gourmande en ressources et quelquefois hasardeuse.

Avec les binaires, l'installation ne prend que quelques secondes (comme sous Debian, je suppose  :Wink:  ) et ça permet au moins de se faire une idée générale.

Après, tu vois toi même si les quelques gadgets supplémentaires valent vraiment la peine d'une vraie compilation  :Wink: 

Et si tu disposes d'autres machines, n'hésite surtout pas à abuser de distcc !

----------

## dapsaille

Bon ok faut avouer que pour installer la 1ere fois c'est long ..

 Quoique ma precedente reinstall elle as quand meme mis 2 jours .. 

ha bon faut pas tout chainer avec && ??   :Laughing: 

"Accroches toi la Gentoo te le rendras (TM) (C)"

----------

## theniaky

Ca y est : mon premier post depuis ma gentoo !!! Oulala c'était long de compiler Xorg + Xfce + Firefox... Mais bon, c'est le prix à payer ! De plus, mon système est BEAUCOUP plus rapide que sur ma debian c'est hallucinant : je ne sais si c'est parce que ça a été compilé, ou bien si c'est parce que la plupart de mes services ne sont pas encore installés (apache, proftpd...).

Simple petite question au passage, imaginons que j'améliore mes flags etc... j'imagine qu'il faut que je recompile tout... ?

----------

## titoucha

Oui bien sur il y a une branche instable pour une x86 l'instable c'est le ~x86, en fait il existe cinq états pour un ebuild dans portage:

 *Quote:*   

> + stable
> 
> ~ testing
> 
> - not available
> ...

 

Après le choix du stable ou du testing c'est une vaste sujet de débat   :Wink:   il est même possible de panacher, mais la je te conseille de lire la doc sur portage pour plus d'informations.

----------

## dapsaille

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Ca y est : mon premier post depuis ma gentoo !!! Oulala c'était long de compiler Xorg + Xfce + Firefox... Mais bon, c'est le prix à payer ! De plus, mon système est BEAUCOUP plus rapide que sur ma debian c'est hallucinant : je ne sais si c'est parce que ça a été compilé, ou bien si c'est parce que la plupart de mes services ne sont pas encore installés (apache, proftpd...).
> 
> Simple petite question au passage, imaginons que j'améliore mes flags etc... j'imagine qu'il faut que je recompile tout... ?

 

Haaaaa welcomeeeee :p très bonne question pour les flags ..

 disons que tu changes tes USE de kde -gnome à -kde gnome (pas biennn) et bien tappes emerge --deep --newuse --update world -av et la portage vas recompiler l'ensemble des pacquets etant impactés par cette modification :p donc non tu ne recompiles pas tout ... cela depend de l'impact de ton use :p

----------

## kopp

Par contre, si tu changes des cflags, vaut mieux se retaper une grosse recompilation, genre emerge -e system && emerge -e system && emerge -e world  :Smile: 

----------

## theniaky

Ok merci beaucoup ! Je vais me essayer de passer en ~x86 pour quelques paquets seulement (du style firefox ou openoffice).

désolé dapsaille, mais ça fait longtemps que j'ai abandonné kde pour xfce ou fluxbox...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ça va faire bientôt 1 an et je dois dire que j'ai rien à redire côté vitesse et surtout fonctionnalité.

En effet, je me sers régulièrement de /etc/portage/package.keywords et c'est super simple à entretenir.

Je Roule tout le temps en stable sauf pour firefox,AMSN...

Pour ton information, si tu veux prendre un backup de ton Gentoo, rien de plus simple :

http://blinkeye.ch/mediawiki/index.php/GNU/Linux_System_Backup_Script_%28stage4%29

J'ai même plus peur de scrapper mon Gentoo...surtout au début...je ne sais pas trop comment fonctionnait etc-update.

Au fait, est-ce que la fonctionnalité de passer seulement certains package en ~x86 est propre à Gentoo...car me semble que Debian sait seulement passer de stable à testing ou SID mais seulement pour le système au complet (la même chose que mettre ~x86 dans le /etc/make.conf).

J'espère que tu vas aimer ça Gentoo, car moi je pense que j'ai enfin trouvé ma distribution  :Smile: 

----------

## razer

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Au fait, est-ce que la fonctionnalité de passer seulement certains package en ~x86 est propre à Gentoo...car me semble que Debian sait seulement passer de stable à testing ou SID mais seulement pour le système au complet (la même chose que mettre ~x86 dans le /etc/make.conf).
> 
> 

 

Je pense que la gentoo est la seule distrib capable de mixer stable/unstable, pour des raisons évidentes de dépendances.

Et c'est pour moi un énorme avantage qui n'a pas été cité jusqu'à maintenant dans ce thread.

Je suis aussi un enfant debian, que l'utilise encore pour les serveurs. Ne pas pouvoir utiliser des programmes récents en stable me pose encore pas mal de problèmes sur ces serveurs. Si je migre certaines machines en gentoo, çà sera en grande partie dans cette optique.

----------

## Argian

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> J'ai même plus peur de scrapper mon Gentoo...

 Ça veut dire quoi "scrapper" ?

Autrement, j'ai essayé redhat (fedora n'existait pas à l'époque  :Razz: ), mandrake, suze, debian, slackware, LFS (j'ai dû m'y reprendre à plusieurs fois pour arriver à la faire fonctionner celle-là  :Very Happy: ),etc et celle qui répond à toutes mes attentes était et reste gentoo. Je vois que tu essaies, tu ne seras pas déçu, tu peux me croire sur parole. Cela dit, le pour/contre a déjà été traité ici et dans moult autres threads que je ne te ferai pas l'affront de lister puisque la base du gentooiste reste la recherche  :Wink: )

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, y'a un concert de Depeche Mode sur M6 => Bye => []  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Désolé pour mes expressions du Québec....

Scrapper = détruire ou corrompe..

----------

## dapsaille

Scrapper .. ca clingues comme mot   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## theniaky

Je reviens juste sur ce post pour vous faire part de mes impressions sur ces quelques jours avec ma gentoo toute belle toute fraîche.

Tout d'abord, merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé car je ne suis pas prêt de retourner sur une debian (bien que je pense toujours que c'est une excellente distrib, ça dépend de l'utilisation).

En gros, toute mon installation s'est parfaitement déroulée, juste quelques soucis avec pour réinstaller grub vu que j'ai bidouillé un peu mes partitions, mais tout est rentré dans l'ordre ! Dès les premiers démarrages, j'ai tout de suite remarqué que le système est super propre par rapport à une distrib comme debian (mandriva & co, n'en parlons pas) : ça a donc un très gros avantage : super rapide. Par contre, il faut connaître un minimum son matériel et linux pour remettre tout ça en place : je suis certain que si j'avais testé une gentoo il y a 6 mois j'aurais abandonné rapidement.

Donc première impression convaincante surtout au niveau de la rapidité du système.

J'ai donc installé mes applications : assez long au début car ça immobilise le pc. J'ai donc lancé les gros programmes pendant la nuit (xorg, xfce, openoffice...). Portage n'a jamais eu aucun souci pour installer tout ça et s'est même très bien dépatouillé avec le passage de certains paquets en instable : je suis rassuré car j'avais peut de ne pas retrouver un outil aussi performant que apt.

J'ai ensuite eu quelque soucis que j'ai réussi à gégler grâce à ce magnifique forum ou google. Mais je me suis ensuite retrouvé face à un souci un peu plus embêtant : la simple commande acpi ne voulait pas me renvoyer l'état de ma batterie (alors que acpid et tous les modules étaient en place...). Je me suis enfin rendu compte que ça venait de la compilation et de la variable USE. C'est à ce moment là que j'ai compris toute la subtilité de cette variable et l'utilité de la commande : emerge --pretend --verbose paquet

C'est encore des notions qui ne me sont pas familières mais ça m'intéresse bien et ça a l'air bien efficace.

Désormais, mon OS fonctionne aussi bien (même mieux) que sur mon ancienne debian. Il est même beaucoup plus propre et ce, grâce à vous !

Merci !!!! héhhéé     :Very Happy:     et vive Gentoo et sa communauté

----------

## kaworu

Bienvenue sous Gentoo !

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Merci !!!! héhhéé  et vive Gentoo et sa communauté
> 
> 

 

++ 

Perso je trouve que la doc est vraiment exellente, car malgrès la complexité de configuration de cette distribution, avec du courage on peut vraiment faire ce que l'on veut de son PC finalement.

Gentoo est ma première distribution linux, j'ai compilé mon 1er kernel alors que je ne savais pas ce que c'était   :Razz:  ... ba j'en suis pas mort ( mais presque..). J'ai voulu commencer avec Gentoo pour comprendre a fond le système, et c'est vraiment le pied. Finallement je regrette quand même un peu d'avoir commencé par Gentoo ( sisi... c'est presque vrai)  parce j'ai d'un coté envie de voir les autres distribution et d'un autre je suis persuadé que mon bonheur est sous Gentoo, alors pk aller voir ailleur ? 

(la seul distrib que je fais tourner a part ma Gentoo c'est ... Knoppix   :Cool:   ---> et maintenant que y'a un LiveCD gentoo avec X, même plus de Knoppix)

désolé pour le [3615mavie] , ça venais du coeur ^_____^

----------

## geekounet

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> J'ai voulu commencer avec Gentoo pour comprendre a fond le système, et c'est vraiment le pied. Finallement je regrette quand même un peu d'avoir commencé par Gentoo ( sisi... c'est presque vrai)  parce j'ai d'un coté envie de voir les autres distribution et d'un autre je suis persuadé que mon bonheur est sous Gentoo, alors pk aller voir ailleur ?

 

Pareil pour moi. J'ai tenté Ubuntu, et je me suis vite senti trop limité par rapport à ma Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mickael

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Je reviens juste sur ce post pour vous faire part de mes impressions sur ces quelques jours avec ma gentoo toute belle toute fraîche.
> 
> Tout d'abord, merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé car je ne suis pas prêt de retourner sur une debian (bien que je pense toujours que c'est une excellente distrib, ça dépend de l'utilisation).
> 
> En gros, toute mon installation s'est parfaitement déroulée, juste quelques soucis avec pour réinstaller grub vu que j'ai bidouillé un peu mes partitions, mais tout est rentré dans l'ordre ! Dès les premiers démarrages, j'ai tout de suite remarqué que le système est super propre par rapport à une distrib comme debian (mandriva & co, n'en parlons pas) : ça a donc un très gros avantage : super rapide. Par contre, il faut connaître un minimum son matériel et linux pour remettre tout ça en place : je suis certain que si j'avais testé une gentoo il y a 6 mois j'aurais abandonné rapidement.
> ...

 

arff!! c'est plein d'émotions tout ça.  :Wink:   Encore bienvenu, et n'est pas peur, toute tes craintes, vont être effacées si vite, que tu n'auras pas le temps de t'en rendre compte  :Very Happy:   tout simplement parce que ce petit penguoin vas t'en mettre plein la vue.  :Cool: 

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Finallement je regrette quand même un peu d'avoir commencé par Gentoo ( sisi... c'est presque vrai) parce j'ai d'un coté envie de voir les autres distribution et d'un autre je suis persuadé que mon bonheur est sous Gentoo, alors pk aller voir ailleur ? 

 

Ouais, moi j'ai fais le chemin inverse :

1 - Red Hat (linux était encore bien jeune et j'arrivais malheureusement pas à grand chose d'ailleurs)

2 - Mandrake

3 - Debian

4 - Ubuntu (environ 1H héhé)

5 - Gentoo

Mais comme quelqu'un l'a justement signalé plus haut, la meilleure distribution c'est celle que l'on maîtrise ! Le fait de vouloir changer ensuite c'est généralement par pure curiosité et si on est pas vraiment motivé on est généralement déçu...

Au passage, est-il possible de bloquer des paquets à une version précise ? J'aimerais par exemple bloquer Xorg à la version 6.8.2 (tant que ati n'aura pas laché ses driver pour xorg 7)...

----------

## marvin rouge

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Au passage, est-il possible de bloquer des paquets à une version précise ? J'aimerais par exemple bloquer Xorg à la version 6.8.2 (tant que ati n'aura pas laché ses driver pour xorg 7)...

 

Oui, c'est possible  :Smile: 

Grâce à /etc/portage/package.mask, il faut que tu bloques toutes les versions supérieures à celle ci. Info et exemples dans man portage.

Ceci-dit, xorg 7 est encor hard-maské, donc tu n'a pas trop de soucis à te faire normalement.(ie si tu démasques pas volontairement, tu vas rester en 6.8 )

+

EDIT: stupide smiley.

----------

## theniaky

Ok merci !

Mais je sens que je vais avoir encore le temps si celui ci est encore hard maské...

----------

## dapsaille

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Ok merci !
> 
> Mais je sens que je vais avoir encore le temps si celui ci est encore hard maské...

 

<troll>Haaa nan arrête tes remarques à la Debian stp il vas arriver très vite t'inquiète</troll>

 hehehe sinon ravi que cela te plaise :p

----------

## theniaky

<MODE "je défend debian"> Au moins, j'attends pas 2H de compile sous debian pour avoir vi ! </MODE "je défend debian">

HAHA je ne suis pas encore tout à fait détaché de ma debian !

Par contre j'ai des soucis pour installer apache + mysql + php... j'ai essayé justement de l'installer à la manière de cette vieille debian : emerge phpmyadmin (oui je me fais pas chier), et j'ai eu quelques problèmes de USE. Ceci étant maintenant réglé, mon serveur mysql ne veut absolument pas se lancer et me balance ça :

my_print_defaults NOT found or not executable

MySQL datadir is empty or invalid

Please check your my.cnf : /etc/mysql/my.cnf

C'est étrange. Le problème c'est que je connais pas trop mysql, avant je laissais la configuration de base et ça marchait !

J'invoque donc (à nouveau) vos connaissances.

ps : Au fait, dites-moi s'il faut que je créé un nouveau topic pour ça ou si je peux continuer sur celui ci..

----------

## Mickael

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'invoque donc (à nouveau) vos connaissances.
> 
> ps : Au fait, dites-moi s'il faut que je créé un nouveau topic pour ça ou..

 

+1

----------

## dapsaille

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *theniaky wrote:*   
> 
> J'invoque donc (à nouveau) vos connaissances.
> 
> ps : Au fait, dites-moi s'il faut que je créé un nouveau topic pour ça ou.. 
> ...

 

+1

----------

## titoucha

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *kaworu wrote:*   J'ai voulu commencer avec Gentoo pour comprendre a fond le système, et c'est vraiment le pied. Finallement je regrette quand même un peu d'avoir commencé par Gentoo ( sisi... c'est presque vrai)  parce j'ai d'un coté envie de voir les autres distribution et d'un autre je suis persuadé que mon bonheur est sous Gentoo, alors pk aller voir ailleur ? 
> 
> Pareil pour moi. J'ai tenté Ubuntu, et je me suis vite senti trop limité par rapport à ma Gentoo 

 

J'ai fais l'inverse je suis passé par pas mal de distribs, donc maintenant je suis sur de mon choix avec Gentoo, je me suis même vacciné contre l'envie de tester une autre distrib   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

